# Pole Saw handle attachment idea...



## familytreeman (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is the pole accessory I mentioned recently, _please let us know what you think_. Any added input will be greatly appreciated. We have approached Jameson with this project and we need Arborist input if this is a valid tool that can be used in the field.
*We are not trying to change the way you do or do not use a pole tool aloft or from the ground. We also understand this tool will not be used in all scenarios. There is a possible scenario presented here.*

This tool helps make certain pole saw motions much more powerful and easier. Any motion where you would have a hand at the base of the pole now has added control, and the tool cannot slip out of your grip in either direction.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 28, 2014)

I really don't see how you would get any more power from holding that handle vs just holding the pole. Another problem is that the handle is bigger then the pole and will get caught on all kinds of stuff.

Most times when I use a pole saw in the tree I don't have the room to keep flipping the pole upside down to store the saw. Plus that would be time consuming. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## familytreeman (Jan 28, 2014)

Only possible in a large wide open canopy as far as room goes... 

Could it help to move the unit way out a long limb walk, without having to advance the pole?

The power difference is only comparable to a motion where you would have a hand at the butt end of a pole when sawing, pulling or pushing.

It keeps the hand from sliding up the pole, or pole coming out of hand. This is where you have some additional forces helping you out, I just said power its difficult to describe.

I realize it only has some practical scenarios , alike much of our gear...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 28, 2014)

It is very rare that I am holding the very end of the pole cutting. It's a good idea but not very practical in my opinion

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## familytreeman (Jan 28, 2014)

I greatly appreciate your input...

What about a wide open tree, where perhaps there is no smaller foliage to advance the tool and you want to take it with out a long limb walk?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 28, 2014)

On ice axes, used in mountaineering, sometimes a lanyard is attached to a ring which slides up and down the length of the handle, with a stop at the end to keep the ring from sliding completely off. 

Something like this might be used as a way to tie off a pole saw in a tree. 

Or some type of attachment point could be incorporated into the head, allowing quick clipping in/out with a caribiner and lanyard?

The 'D' handle might be an advantage in some situations, but I also question the convenience of turning the pole saw over several times while in the tree.

Philbert


----------



## familytreeman (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes , I understand the inverting aspect is an issue...

However at the same time it eliminates pole saw injury from improper or inadequate storage.

It really only is practical in a large wide open canopy, or from the ground when hand is used at base of pole.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 28, 2014)

I would be curious to see some statistics on actually how many people get hurt while aloft with a pole saw and how badly

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## familytreeman (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a thread on that topic...http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/pole-saw-injuries.250091/

it seems quite a few people have been injured this way


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 28, 2014)

Seems like a few cases from a Internet forum. 

Good luck with your invention, buy I won't quite your daytime job yet. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## familytreeman (Jan 28, 2014)

No sir  Not giving up our tree service I've been building up for the last 15+ yrs ,, the tools I design are initially to benefit myself and crews. I'm pursuing a career in tool development alongside my main focus as an Arborist. 

We have to remember our industries injuries and deaths have not gone down. With how much stress there is on safety why do we not have a decline in accidents? With these being repeat mistakes , there must be room for improvement or tool advancement somewhere...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 28, 2014)

Our industry is the same as the commercial fishing industry. All kinds of safety's in place but no matter what it's still dangerous and people are gonna get hurt or worse. 

Have you made a prototype of your handle yet? if so, how much do you use it when using your pole saw?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## familytreeman (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a prototype and have efficiently used it in the few scenarios it was designed for...

-*In a large open canopy with lots of open space* it was great to have the pole saw come with on its own, blade safely out of harms way and have it ready to use when needed. 

-*From the ground in trees where not all the work needs to be climbed to reach*. Using a short pole saw length 3-8' ( the handle and blade each add on to this length, so the 3' would be almost 5' and so on...) when working on small trees with low limb structure you can reach easily from the ground, but out of reach for hand saw use, for example Crab Apple or similar.


----------



## juttree (Mar 8, 2014)

What about some type of slide handle that can quickly move from one end to the other so you wouldn't have to hang it upside down. How you would get around each section would be the real challenge with that though. Good luck with your idea


----------

